#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Indonesia Forum >  >  US Couple Jailed For Bali Suitcase Murder

## Kurgen

By Sky News US Team

A US couple have been jailed for murdering the woman's mother and stuffing her body into a suitcase in Indonesia.

Tommy Schaefer, 21, and girlfriend Heather Mack, 19, had faced the death penalty for killing her mother Sheila Von Wiese Mack in August last year.

The 62-year-old's battered body was found stuffed into a bloody suitcase outside a luxury hotel on the resort island of Bali.

Presiding judge Made Suweda said Schaefer had been found "legally and convincingly guilty of committing a premeditated murder" and jailed him for 18 years.

He described his deeds as "sadistic" - but said his remorse during the trial at Denpasar District Court in Bali had spared him a heavier sentence.

Mack, who gave birth to a baby girl last month, was jailed for 10 years for assisting in her mother's murder.

Prosecutors had called for a 15-year jail term for her.

After the body was discovered in a taxi at St Regis Bali Resort, the couple, from Chicago, fled to another part of Bali where police arrested them.

Schaefer confessed to the killing during his trial, but claimed he was defending himself during a row with Ms Von Wiese Mack, who was unhappy her daughter was pregnant.

He wept as judges recounted how he beat her to death with a fruit bowl.

While her mother was being murdered, Mack hid in the hotel room bathroom.

The couple then stuffed the body into the suitcase together, according to her indictment.

US Couple Jailed For Bali Suitcase Murder

----------


## Kurgen

Nice kids  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Got off light - especially her. She's a cold little bitch - I reckon she planned out the whole thing, and got the dummy to do the heavy lifting.

Now she's got Mummy's money, and will probably be out in less than ten years.

She's lucky she dropped that sympathy vote kid.

----------


## ENT

Money talks.

----------


## PeeCoffee

When this news story first broke I was sure a lead bullet would be applied to the boyfriend and possibly to the daughter (unless there was mercy on behalf of the baby she was carrying.). 
At the very least life in prison.

Very strange as this would appear that both got off with relatively light sentences for a murder.
Somehow their lawyers convinced the judge that it wasn't premeditated and was only done in a rage of anger. 

Showing _remorse_ seems to have its advantages in Bali.

Sadly, it didn't / hasn't assisted the Aussie drug smugglers who are sitting on death row.

----------


## panama hat

> Heather Mack, 19, had faced the death penalty for killing her mother Sheila Von Wiese Mack in August last year.
> 
> The 62-year-old's


Off topic, but she had the girl when she was in her forties?  




> Schaefer confessed to the killing during his trial, but claimed he was defending himself during a row with Ms Von Wiese Mack, who was unhappy her daughter was pregnant.
> 
> He wept as judges recounted how he beat her to death with a fruit bowl.


So the 20-something year old was defending himself against a 62-year old woman and had to beat her to death.

Sounds a slight over-reaction

Yes, a very light sentence

----------


## GRUMPY

Adopted daughter I believe O.R.

----------


## panama hat

Right.  Thanks.

----------


## reddog

Was reading one of the yank papers the other day, think it was the chicago tribune and 
it said the gov, don't know either state or federal,had stopped her from getting the 
inheritance and was to be left to the baby but she must of got a bit to do the payoff
and buy the grog for the piss up.

----------


## Dillinger

> Sadly, it didn't / hasn't assisted the Aussie drug smugglers who are sitting on death row.


Sadly? 

 You have to be an  Aussie with a crack habit, surely ? :Confused:

----------

